# Point One Racing Podium pedals



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

A quick question for current owners of the "raw" finish. I just received mine and they are very rough looking. It looks like they came straight off a slightly miscalibrated CNC machine and were assembled. Do yours show uneven machine marks? Mine have steps where the machining passes were made. It just seems to me the machining is kind of crude for how well reviewed the finish on these pedals are. I am almost thinking the ones I received missed a step in the final machining process. I would like to know if this is normal for the raw finish. I suspect it is not.


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

I have the black finish, mine are about two years old, the do not have any unfinished looking areas. I would contact point one with pics and see what they have to say. I would bet they will take good care of you as long as you are patient and understanding.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have the black and they are about two months old and do have the lines where you can see the machining. Will be interesting to hear more about this...


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Dude.... they are freaking pedals man. They're going to get battle wounds from rocks and that whole deal and you're worried about the finish on them? Reallllllly? 


Come on now, get real.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I hear ya Iggz,but for $200, they should look immaculate, at least right out of the box. I know my black ones did.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Mine were tweaked too but you know what? The soles of my 5.10s aren't very picky.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

scottvt said:


> I hear ya Iggz,but for $200, they should look immaculate, at least right out of the box. I know my black ones did.


That would be the point. At 200.00 these things should look awesome.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

StuLax18 said:


> I have the black and they are about two months old and do have the lines where you can see the machining. Will be interesting to hear more about this...


Unfortunately I found several pictures on the Internet of more recent pedals showing the cruder finish work. I suspect they took a step out or moved production to an older CNC machine. With what these cost I expect better. We'll see how they perform.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Iggz said:


> Dude.... they are freaking pedals man. They're going to get battle wounds from rocks and that whole deal and you're worried about the finish on them? Reallllllly?
> 
> Come on now, get real.


That is just rationalizing poor production quality. Sorry man.
BTW, glad you got your bike back.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

FX4 said:


> Unfortunately I found several pictures on the Internet of more recent pedals showing the cruder finish work. I suspect they took a step out or moved production to an older CNC machine. With what these cost I expect better. We'll see how they perform.


The good thing is it doesn't seem to effect their performance. I've had no issues with mine, and they will start to get scratched up a bit and it won't even matter that they have machining lines on them.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Mine are the same, raw finish. I've had two sets of them and both were the same. First pedal strike into some rocks makes you forgot all about that and focus more on the new scuffs.


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine are raw and the machine finish looked correct for a profiled machined part. You will get some machine marks do to the machining process used.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh no doubt about that. I just expect a finishing step in the process. If you look around the web and read reviews from a couple of years ago this was not an issue. I don't know if they used a better machining process, finishing process, sandblasted the parts, or what but customers raved about the high quality finish. The parts I received are definitely nothing to write home about as far as finish goes. It actually looks to me like the CNC machine calibration is off a bit.


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

It does look like that or could also be part flex.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

It's definitely not from flexing...


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow the finish is bad and they don't even come in root beer AND THEY'RE FLEXY?

What garbage....


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Well how about a popping bearing after four miles of riding? 

My touchy Iggz. I call it as a I see it, nothing more and nothing less. This is a premium product and gets rated as such, good or bad. I really wish it was a good report, these guys are from my home town, San Jose. Maybe in the end it will be, but out of the box I am kind of disappointed.


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

Iggz should have given his Bicycle to that nice man in the van with a family to support . ;-)


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

FX4 said:


> A quick question for current owners of the "raw" finish. I just received mine and they are very rough looking. It looks like they came straight off a slightly miscalibrated CNC machine and were assembled. Do yours show uneven machine marks? Mine have steps where the machining passes were made. It just seems to me the machining is kind of crude for how well reviewed the finish on these pedals are. I am almost thinking the ones I received missed a step in the final machining process. I would like to know if this is normal for the raw finish. I suspect it is not.


How about a pic?


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't have a digital camera good enough to capture it.


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

Haven't had any issues with mine and they have been well abused.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

griffinsurfboard said:


> Iggz should have given his Bicycle to that nice man in the van with a family to support . ;-)


Hahahaha Touche sir, touche.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm with Iggz on this one. It's a high end pedal but that doesn't mean it should come with a mirror finish. My Thomson stem has machine marks, my raw Turner has machine marks. They're bike parts, not fine furniture.
Last I saw this was the MTBR DH forum. Not RBR.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Look I don't mind seeing the cut marks, in fact it kind of gives it a one off custom look, although I would prefer a finish step. What bothers me is the pass stepping which kind of says to me there is a calibration or machine programing problem. I don't know what equipment they are using but I have looked at a lot of custom cut parts over the years and this is fairly crude. People rationalizing it is fine, but really it's not acceptable to me. It's at the level of I'll use them but I won't return for a second set when these wear out. I just wanted to know if other owners saw the same thing. Now my larger problem is a bearing started popping after only four miles of use. I'm going to swap in my old pedals to to verify it is indeed the right pedal and not a coincidence and a crank bearing went out.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Phew, the pedal just worked itself loose. I may have to switch these to blue loctite.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

FX4 said:


> Look I don't mind seeing the cut marks, in fact it kind of gives it a one off custom look, although I would prefer a finish step. What bothers me is the pass stepping which kind of says to me there is a calibration or machine programing problem. I don't know what equipment they are using but I have looked at a lot of custom cut parts over the years and this is fairly crude. People rationalizing it is fine, but really it's not acceptable to me. *It's at the level of I'll use them but I won't return for a second set when these wear out.* I just wanted to know if other owners saw the same thing. *Now my larger problem is a bearing started popping after only four miles of use. I'm going to swap in my old pedals to to verify it is indeed the right pedal and not a coincidence and a crank bearing went out.*


I'd have to see a picture of how bad the machining is on your pedal to really make a call, but if it's anything like how I'm imagining then you'd be picking form over function. Point1's are simply the BEST feeling flat I've ever ridden, the guys at that factory could have laser etched turds on my pedals and I'd still buy them again because they do their job so well. 
In regards to a bearing popping out, that should be very obvious which is the culprit (the pedal or the bottom bracket... MTB cranks don't have bearings), and verification via pedal swapping kinda makes zero sense. Maybe you're being unclear as to what the issue really is, but swapping pedals would diagnose nothing as far as a worn BB goes. If it is a crank issue, then I think something's unclear in your wording.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Ride em for a few months and see if there appearance still matters. If it does try more rockier runs and push yourself harder. Who cares what they look like. I bought mine because they were thin, light weight, gripps, and highly recomended by other users. Does it bother you if your tires aren't glossy, or if your grips little blocks rather than flowery print? Be glad you were able to get a pair. Back in Feb/March they were hard to find. I was wanting a pair of silver ones, but had to settle for a pair of black ones of the shops beachcruiser that the used to run errans on. They were back ordered for a few weeks and no word on the next batch to be delivered.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

There is merit to what you say. No doubt about it. They feel great. My feet stick nicely, exactly where I plant them. I have zero complaints with functionality. They are smooth. My popping bearing turned out to be the pedal just ever so slightly loose in the crank arm. I guess it worked loose.I'm now actually concerned about the crank arm. I had an arm hit a couple of weeks ago, nothing major but it appears it may have damaged the arm end slightly and possibly malformed the pedal threads a little. However that being said I didn't observe a problem with the Wellgo pedals I had installed previously. I re-torqued the pedal and hopefully it stays. If it doesn't I'll put a dab of blue loctite on. I guess at the 200.00 mark I expect both function and form although I will always pick function over form. Honestly if they perform well I'll probably just say to people that ask (they are not very common around here, I live in the land of clipless is supreme): they are no beauty queens but they function well.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Tim F. said:


> Ride em for a few months and see if there appearance still matters. If it does try more rockier runs and push yourself harder. Who cares what they look like. I bought mine because they were thin, light weight, gripps, and highly recomended by other users. Does it bother you if your tires aren't glossy, or if your grips little blocks rather than flowery print? Be glad you were able to get a pair. Back in Feb/March they were hard to find. I was wanting a pair of silver ones, but had to settle for a pair of black ones of the shops beachcruiser that the used to run errans on. They were back ordered for a few weeks and no word on the next batch to be delivered.


LOL, point taken. All I'm saying is new in box they should look awesome.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

I know there are a few of us in here from the SJ area, and that is at least what led me to get them. I wanted to do pickup because they are like a mile from me.

Also, I'll go snap some pics now and hopefully they come out so people can get an idea of what we are talking about.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sun came out to perfectly show the machining marks. It's kinda cool because they are identical on each side.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yup that's it. Thanks for posting pictures. The stepping on mine are slightly worse but your pictures definitely get the point across.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

That's how mine look as well. I wouldn't stress it. I had the previous generation as well which didn't have those lines.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

It sounds to me like they took out a finishing step in the manufacturing since it doesn't really affect the pedal, and it would make things quicker since there was so much demand.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow. You guys were tripping on those little lines? 

Jesus man that blew my mind


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

I think what we should be talking about is how good those photos came out for an iPhone!


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Iggz said:


> Wow. You guys were tripping on those little lines?
> 
> Jesus man that blew my mind


Yes, I am. I'm also not susceptible to peer pressure so give it up.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

If it makes you feel any better, I have had my pedals for three years and I could not be happier with them.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Thats what you were talking about? I kind of regret my previous reply now. You made it sound like some serious gouges from machining.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Those are just racing stripes... and seriously, its a pedal folks... as soon as you mash them into a rock you will stop worrying.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

StuLax18 said:


> Sun came out to perfectly show the machining marks. It's kinda cool because they are identical on each side.


Those iines or grooves make it more aerodynamic. You were probually charged extra for them. :thumbsup:


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

daisycutter said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I have had my pedals for three years and I could not be happier with them.


Oh they definitely ride well. I took them out to Moraine yesterday and was really happy with the grip going through the technical stuff. No complaints about performance, but I'm still not happy with the looks.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

:thumbsup:


Tim F. said:


> Those iines or grooves make it more aerodynamic. You were probually charged extra for them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

You know I fully understand the desire to keep your bike aesthetically pleasing because I am ridiculously anal over mine... But there are limits to this shlt man. Tripping over a pinner machining groove on a pedal is just downright silly. 

Maybe you should hang your bike up on the wall and admire it some more because good heavens who knows what would happen should a rock get kicked up and chip some paint off


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Not even that, I just expect new things to look good. My bike gets washed maybe a few times a year. I expect the finish work to look finished. I own a small business and I am absolutely anal about the finished look of my product as well as the function.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Well iggz I know you are spun up about my dissatisfaction with the finish so I will tell you I am very happy with their performance. I rode an extremely technical rock garden yesterday and the pedals worked extremely well.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Well good to know you like the pedals for what they are 

I still think you're a tripper though


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

If anyone hasn't tried it I do recommend hitting up the hardware store for longer pins on the 4 inner spots, 16 new screws total. Cost: $2 or so?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I just went through the trouble of taking a picture with my cellular device and uploading it to the interweb so I can show off how badass I am with my beat up pedals










Oh and guess what... they're still just as great as the day I put them on - July 9th, 2010


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mine are cleaner!


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Iggz said:


> Well good to know you like the pedals for what they are
> 
> I still think you're a tripper though


Demanding quality is tripping? No wonder we hardly manufacture anything anymore.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Their quality has gone up from what I understand - now using better bearings and the seals don't cause nearly as much drag as the ones in my version but still enough to keep the pedal in place. The beauty of the polished is that the scrapes look good on em! Iggz - QUIT baiting these guys, up to 50 posts already? For REAL? This thread needs to go away! LOL

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

hey FX4

I know what you mean. I have asked P1R this question before. the machine marks are expected because u wanted it raw. there is some yellowing patches which is the chemical wash they used and with a little rubbing with a piece of scotch brite, u can actually remove them.

the chemical wash on my pedals for rubbed off after a few rides with mud, mini streams etc.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

FX4 said:


> Demanding quality is tripping? No wonder we hardly manufacture anything anymore.


Quality is not in question here, we are talking about minor aesthetic details. Not even in the same ballpark.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

1soulrider said:


> Quality is not in question here, we are talking about minor aesthetic details. Not even in the same ballpark.


Since when was the "finish" part removed from "fit and finish" in every manufacturing quality standard I have ever read? This thread is a hoot...LOL.

Well I guess P1R has determined accurately that a majority of customers don't care about finish. I'm in the camp that does care.

IMO, as a small business owner and formerly a manufacturing engineer the current finish was the result of a cost cutting measure. It could be driven by the cost of production has risen or it could be they were looking for better margin on the product. Any way you look at it finish quality has suffered as a result. The functionality of the pedal is totally awesome.

Now I'm bowing out of my thread. Iggz, you may have the last word if you so choose.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

stumblemumble said:


> If anyone hasn't tried it I do recommend hitting up the hardware store for longer pins on the 4 inner spots, 16 new screws total. Cost: $2 or so?


Why? Almost too grippy with 5.10 shoes.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> Why? Almost too grippy with 5.10 shoes.


I'd have to agree - fact I think I like my Decoys better because I can change up feet position easier!

Have FUN!

G


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Gman086 said:


> Their quality has gone up from what I understand - now using better bearings and the seals don't cause nearly as much drag as the ones in my version but still enough to keep the pedal in place. The beauty of the polished is that the scrapes look good on em! Iggz - QUIT baiting these guys, up to 50 posts already? For REAL? This thread needs to go away! LOL
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


I don't think they've changed, I had an old edition (as iggz pictured) and now the latest edition. Both feel the same (same built in drag) and the bearings appear to be the same. Great pedals nonetheless and Point One are good guys to deal with.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

FX4 said:


> Phew, the pedal just worked itself loose. I may have to switch these to blue loctite.


I'm in a market for a pair of these (in raw/silver) now, and a couple of questions, please.

With the "current/latest" production batch (whatever that means; say you get it from them directly), (a) do I need to blue-loctite the end nut right out of the box (so that platform doesn't fall off the spindle), and (b) what length pins (6mm or 8mm or both?) do they come with nowadays?

I emailed them a couple of days ago, but no reply yet. (No TEL# on their website?) I came across some old threads (from '10 or '11) that they respond quickly, so I'm just wondering about nowadays.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

They were always pretty slow to respond to email when I contacted them so I wouldn't expect anything for a couple days at least. I didn't used anything but grease when I installed, and no issues yet. I'm not sure about the pin length.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

PiroChu said:


> I'm in a market for a pair of these (in raw/silver) now, and a couple of questions, please.
> 
> With the "current/latest" production batch (whatever that means; say you get it from them directly), (a) do I need to blue-loctite the end nut right out of the box (so that platform doesn't fall off the spindle), and (b) what length pins (6mm or 8mm or both?) do they come with nowadays?
> 
> I emailed them a couple of days ago, but no reply yet. (No TEL# on their website?) I came across some old threads (from '10 or '11) that they respond quickly, so I'm just wondering about nowadays.


They do answer, they are just slow. I'm not the hardest rider in the world so I may not be the best judge of what is needed for a guy that rails downhill but I think if you follow their instructions and torque them to spec they should be fine. I have about 200 miles on them or so and all is fine. I did have one pedal come loose after the first long ride but I torqued them again and they have stayed put.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*hex-bolt pin size & pitch ?*

I never heard back from them about my inquiry.

Anyway, I just picked up an used pair of Podium pedals (raw color). On that note, I have a question about the pedal pins. Does anyone know the hex-bolt pin size & pitch? The reason I ask is that all the hex-bolt pins that came on this used pair needed a 7/64" hex wrench, though I was expecting a 2mm or 3mm hex wrench. I just want to make sure those pins are the "original" ones.

Either way, I'll make a quick trip to local ACE Hardware for some slightly-longer hex-bolt pins.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

PiroChu said:


> I never heard back from them about my inquiry.
> 
> Anyway, I just picked up an used pair of Podium pedals (raw color). On that note, I have a question about the pedal pins. Does anyone know the hex-bolt pin size & pitch? The reason I ask is the hex-bolt pins that came on mine (used pair) needed a 7/64" hex wrench, though I was expecting a 2mm or 3mm hex wrench. I just want to make sure those pins are the "original" ones.
> 
> Either way, I'll make a quick trip to local ACE Hardware for some slightly-longer hex-bolt pins.


Mine are metric, don't recall the exact size but I'd guess a 2mm.


----------



## mgv101 (Sep 6, 2010)

The pins are of an odd size.

My metric hex wrench would not fit. Went out to get a cheap set of imperial hex keys still none of the sizes in the set fit.

So my advice would be, DO NOT lose the hex wrench that came with your pedals!!


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*non-Metric hex-bolt pins*



mgv101 said:


> The pins are of an odd size.
> 
> My metric hex wrench would not fit. Went out to get a cheap set of imperial hex keys still none of the sizes in the set fit.
> 
> So my advice would be, DO NOT lose the hex wrench that came with your pedals!!


That would explain why none of the Metric hex bolts at the hardware store worked, while the ones that fit were all from the Standard/non-Metric section.

Originally I was thinking that it'd have to be something Metric, like M3 x 0.50mm/pitch x length (6mm or 8mm); hence my asking.

Thanks for the confirmation that those factory hex-bolt pins are of odd (non-Metric) size.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

I just checked, and it looks like it's a size 2.75 haha. It's just smaller than a 3 and bigger than a 2.5.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Well after a full season of riding I'm happy to report the pedals are performing very well even after several hard crashes and a long season of riding. I'm still not thrilled with the finish but every other aspect of this pedal is so right that I have really began to overlook my finish concerns. They seem to be very resistant to pedal strikes. I destroyed a set of Wellgos on my third ride with them and have hit these a lot harder than I ever hit the Wellgos. I'm sure Wellgo makes better pedals than the ones I destroyed, but I would expect them to survive more than one moderately hard strike. The Point Ones keep on going. The grip is like glue. You plant your foot and it is stuck.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

My Point one vs Twenty6 Predator:










So far, the Predator fares better.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Interesting. I steered clear of the predator because of so many guys reporting they chewed their legs up riding them.


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

PiroChu said:


> That would explain why none of the Metric hex bolts at the hardware store worked, while the ones that fit were all from the Standard/non-Metric section.
> 
> Originally I was thinking that it'd have to be something Metric, like M3 x 0.50mm/pitch x length (6mm or 8mm); hence my asking.
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation that those factory hex-bolt pins are of odd (non-Metric) size.


they are not metric.... 7/64 allen wrench fits good, i just replaced mine, they are standard..


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

V.P. said:


> My Point one vs Twenty6 Predator:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at the pedal scrapes on both pedals, the point 1 it looks like it saw some rock strikes etc. The Predator pedal doesn't look like it was subjected to the same amount of abuse. In my experience black anodizing does not hold up to rock strikes with out scratches.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

My black Point1's seem to shrug off rock strikes really easily. I got one this past weekend, and thought it had made a mark. However, I wiped it with my finger, and it turned out it was mostly rock/metal dust.

They seem to only scratch on the edges, like they are getting filed.


----------



## mgv101 (Sep 6, 2010)

I tend to smash up my pedals bad and have disintegrated a couple of magnesium wellgo pedals along the way.

I still get pedal strikes almost every ride and here is how my point one looked after about 6 months of use.

Other than the surface scratches and having to replace the damaged pins every couple of months there are really no issue with the pedals at all. With regards to the pins, although they tend to grind away faster, I would recommend the aluminum pins over the steel ones. As the pins get damaged, the steel ones tend to bend and get out of shape making removal of the pins impossible without popping out my dremel to cut away the bent section. Forcibly unscrewing the bent pin out will damage the threads in the pedal as steel is harder than aluminum. Although the aluminium pins don't last as long as the steels ones, they simply get grinded away and become shorter. They don't get out of shape and can be easily unscrewed when needed to be replaced.


----------



## tigerkai (Nov 17, 2009)

Guys it time for me to replace my point one pedals studs, pls advise can the below screws use as the replacement studs?
Titanium Hex Socket Screws M3x8mm (10)


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

As long as they are the same diameter and thread pitch, should be good to go. As far as using titanium in an aluminum body, make sure to apply some anti-seize or you will never get them out


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

I would recommend getting something that can be removed by a normal sized hex key instead of whatever the size is of the original pins.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Pulled my year old Podiums apart and repacked the bearings and greased the rubber 'stiction' o-ring. Just a reminder if you've never done it, they were getting really sluggish to spin.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mine have always been sluggish. They are about 10 months old. Was it hard to rebuild them, or did you need any special tools?


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

StuLax18 said:


> Mine have always been sluggish. They are about 10 months old. Was it hard to rebuild them, or did you need any special tools?


They do 'break in' a bit, but you won't know until you clean and regrease them. It's very easy, just remove the small hex at the end of the spindle. Then pull the pedal body off the spindle. Remove the 'drag' o-ring from behind the big bearing, clean and grease it.
Pop the dust cover from the exposed side of the big bearing and pack in some fresh grease, or flush it and regrease.
I used Slick Honey, it's a lighter grease.
Clean and use blue threadlock on the hex nut before retightening to a mild torque. I'd guestimate the torque is about 50 inch/pound, not a lot.
Regreasing the small bearings is impossible without pressing them out, so just leave them be until they need to be replaced.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

StuLax18 said:


> Mine have always been sluggish. They are about 10 months old. Was it hard to rebuild them, or did you need any special tools?


Point1 does offer a special bearing removal tool that I bought from CRC this winter. Point One Racing Podium Pedal Bearing Removal Tool | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

Point1 and everyone else has been sold out of it for quite some time, but it's definitely helpful getting the small bearings out, along with the big one as well. CRC has been sold out as well but looks like they have only 1 back in stock. When I bought mine, I've purchased the last one then as well. 


stumblemumble said:


> so just leave them be until they need to be replaced.


Have your small bearings held up over time? Never replaced them?


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Mine have held up fine so far. It wouldn't be that difficult to make a press with a long, narrow bolt to pull the little ones they need to be replaced.


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

I've had my Podiums for about a year and a half they have developed a bit of 'side to side' play on both pedals ( 1mm to 2mm on one side, 1mm play on the other). I stripped them down, cleaned, re-greased and torqued, which helped initially (bearings seemed smooth), but the play came back after a ride. 

Has anyone else's Podiums developed the same thing? Did fitting new bearings and seals solve the play? 

Thanks.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Mine are going on 3yrs this June, zero issues.


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

BUMPing this thread to say I just went to Point One's website and the Podium 2 is finally up for pre order! No affiliation here, just a happy Podium user who is stoked for the updated model for a new winter build.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the update. I checked a couple weeks ago and the site looked the same as when I ordered almost two years ago.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

That's good to know, I wasn't sure if they were still making components. Still have my original set, but I'd definitely give these a go on my next bike.


----------



## Sk8er07999 (May 12, 2008)

FX4 said:


> A quick question for current owners of the "raw" finish. I just received mine and they are very rough looking. It looks like they came straight off a slightly miscalibrated CNC machine and were assembled. Do yours show uneven machine marks? Mine have steps where the machining passes were made. It just seems to me the machining is kind of crude for how well reviewed the finish on these pedals are. I am almost thinking the ones I received missed a step in the final machining process. I would like to know if this is normal for the raw finish. I suspect it is not.





StuLax18 said:


> Sun came out to perfectly show the machining marks. It's kinda cool because they are identical on each side.


I am a machinist. I program, setup, operate, and maintain a fleet of four Haas vertical CNC machines. It's apparent that a finish pass was in fact omitted. Or they fired the metal finishing guy. Although it would be insane to pay a guy to hand finish a part like this when it could have been done in the machine.

For those who care like FX4, I can try to explain why the lines are there. Also, the lines are purely cosmetic and would not effect the pedal in any way.

So during the operation where those lines are made, the pedal would have been fastened vertically to some sort of a fixture. An end mill would have been ran along the face of the pedal like the picture below. During this process the machine looks to have been programmed to do "depth cuts". The machine would remove about say an inch of material. When that's done it would go down two inches and remove material again and so on until the entire face is profiled. This is what leaves the lines, its like a roughing procedure. Normally when this is done a small amount of material would me left for the finishing end mill. Say maybe 0.010". A long end mill that would have enough reach to cut the entire face would then be used to remove the last 0.010 of an inch and eliminate the line.

So that last process I described (sort of pictured below) looks to have been omitted to save time which is money in machining. Also, another way to possibly get rid of the lines during the manufacturing process would be to put the pedals in a rock tumbler like machine. I know Twenty6 does this with his pedals as described here: https://atyourservice.haascnc.com/whats_new/free-ride/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

The time has come! Just got my shipping notice for the Podium 2s. Just in time for my new Turner Flux to arrive! Couldn't be better timing


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

just got my notice as well. Super stoked!!


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

From their blog....


----------



## fitnessgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

Mine showed up in the mail today. They look great, but I haven't had a chance to ride them yet.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Post pics!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fitnessgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's a crappy phone photo from the garage floor. I haven't had time to mount them up and try them out yet.











anortherncrazy said:


> Post pics!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice. I live in AK and should get them any day now. Those look killer!! Got mine in black ano but those are super sharp lookin'!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Got em in today..

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

The new podiums look Suhweeeeet!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Test rode them for a hot sec and they grip like mad and they're crazy light. Picked up a stem as well

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

anortherncrazy said:


> Test rode them for a hot sec and they grip like mad and they're crazy light. Picked up a stem as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice set up! They look VERY nice!!! I've heard the grip is insane. Mine are supposed to arrive today!


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow, these stock pins are LOOONG.

I got the v2 Podium pedals because I thought they would fit the SIXC Race Face with the boots on (see comparison photos). Sadly, doesn't seem to want to work for me. I want to love these pedals. But I had to put my Saints back on. Best pedals I have owned after my Shimano DX from years ago.

I would still like to get the pedals to work with my SIXC cranks, maybe a pedal washer would push them out enough. I can't believe they didn't design these to fit one of the best cranksets on the market.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*They fit!*



rdhfreethought said:


> Wow, these stock pins are LOOONG.
> 
> I got the v2 Podium pedals because I thought they would fit the SIXC Race Face with the boots on (see comparison photos). Sadly, doesn't seem to want to work for me. I want to love these pedals. But I had to put my Saints back on. Best pedals I have owned after my Shimano DX from years ago.
> 
> I would still like to get the pedals to work with my SIXC cranks, maybe a pedal washer would push them out enough. I can't believe they didn't design these to fit one of the best cranksets on the market.


Fear not, they fit with the washers, boots and all! :thumbsup: And yes, the pins have already provided some carnage to my shins.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Dom!

ordered some washers. yeah, the pins look like 3" long fangs. Holy crap they are big in person. I might need to go with some shin/calf armor to keep the hemorrhaging to a minimum. Hopefully they will work well with the Freerider shoes I have coming, as my Impacts are toast.


----------



## mikodipo (May 20, 2009)

Had to go back to my Saints as the platform is too close to the crank arm, making my shoes rub on the crank arms when i pedal. when I move my foot away from the cranks, my feet feel like they want to roll off the edge. I wear 5.10 impacts; anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

^^^ I do not have that problem with 5.10s, I stay on the platforms perfectly. What size shoe do you have?

Pretty annoying for these not to come with pedal washers though. I definitely needed them for XX1 cranks. Love the pedals though, the bearings are a lot less stiff right out of the box than the first gen. I also wish the spikes were 1mm shorter, these things will make you BLEED!

Great pedals though. Only have a few rides on them so far, but so far so good.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

Just curious if the Podium 2s still exhibit the same amount of drag as the old model?
I love my Podiums, the best feeling pedal ever, but I had to relegate them to my DH bike they just had way too much drag to run on my trail bike.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

They do have a lil bit of drag but I'm hoping that'll subside once the bearings get more miles to them. Sprayed some penetrating fluid in there and it helped..


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

Couloirman said:


> ^^^ I do not have that problem with 5.10s, I stay on the platforms perfectly. What size shoe do you have?
> 
> Pretty annoying for these not to come with pedal washers though. I definitely needed them for XX1 cranks. Love the pedals though, the bearings are a lot less stiff right out of the box than the first gen. I also wish the spikes were 1mm shorter, these things will make you BLEED!
> 
> Great pedals though. Only have a few rides on them so far, but so far so good.


Mine came with washers.


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

anortherncrazy said:


> They do have a lil bit of drag but I'm hoping that'll subside once the bearings get more miles to them. Sprayed some penetrating fluid in there and it helped..


They do, but it's way better than the V1s were.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice. They've worked in quite a bit since I've bought them and they are almost on par with my 45NRTH Helvas, which I've owned for a several months longer.


----------



## tuskenraider (Sep 9, 2012)

Got my Podium 2's yesterday. Look good, light and very grippy. Lame that you had to install the studs yourself, noted the shaft is pretty loose threading them into my XT cranks(are they 1/2" instead of 9/16? Didn't see that spec), I received no washers with mine and I've chopped two studs in half with a couple of pedal strikes on the first ride. Looks like I'll order some of the steel ones that I read will be available soon since these will break off like twigs. Not feeling Point1's statement "also employs custom hollow M5 traction studs that are nearly indestructible." to be true. Not impressed for the money.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

tuskenraider said:


> Got my Podium 2's yesterday. Look good, light and very grippy. Lame that you had to install the studs yourself, noted the shaft is pretty loose threading them into my XT cranks(are they 1/2" instead of 9/16? Didn't see that spec), I received no washers with mine and I've chopped two studs in half with a couple of pedal strikes on the first ride. Looks like I'll order some of the steel ones that I read will be available soon since these will break off like twigs. Not feeling Point1's statement "also employs custom hollow M5 traction studs that are nearly indestructible." to be true. Not impressed for the money.


Love mine except that I have been thru 6 studs. They are very fragile and having a low BB does not help.


----------



## tuskenraider (Sep 9, 2012)

Another ride, one minor rock strike, two studs down...........sad.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

So the studs on the Podium 2's are aluminum I take it?

The studs on my Podium 1's are still all intact and super awesome, of course they are steel.


----------



## tuskenraider (Sep 9, 2012)

bad andy said:


> So the studs on the Podium 2's are aluminum I take it?
> 
> The studs on my Podium 1's are still all intact and super awesome, of course they are steel.


Yes, though steel are supposed to be available soon. I sent an email to them asking about it 4 days ago.......no reply yet. Two pedal strikes today sheered off 5 more studs, so I think I'm going to order some Canfield Crampons I originally wanted.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

I love these pedals. No rock strikes yet luckily but I have them on my fat bike. Maybe the BB is higher?









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## styleroyal (Mar 24, 2009)

does anybody know if point one is still in business? seems like they do not produce their pedals any longer as the shop says they are sold out and someone ist arguing on their facebook-fanpage that he did not receive a proper delivery (pins missing)


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

styleroyal said:


> does anybody know if point one is still in business? seems like they do not produce their pedals any longer as the shop says they are sold out and someone ist arguing on their facebook-fanpage that he did not receive a proper delivery (pins missing)


They are in business, but have a funny way of conducting it in my personal experience.

The only way to get any customer service from Point1 is to beef on their FB page constantly. It's the only thing they watch, edit and delete as all my past emails to them went unanswered for weeks regarding a Podium V1 warranty issue. And the number I have on file for them is also pointless. All you get is voicemail or we're out of the office spiel. Left messages there too and never got a call back.

And when they do finally own up and replace your pedals, they send you black ano instead of the raw finish. And then another waiting game for at least a month of so.

While the Podiums V1 were amazing pedals, insane grip and profile, all three sets of mine never lasted a full season as the outboard most bearings never made it far into the riding. All self exploded, replacement bearings were expensive and not easy to obtain and not to mention their elusive bearing removal tool which was needed for rebuilds, which I luckily purchased from CRC.

I got fed up dealing with constantly rebuilding them, sold all three sets on Pinkbike, extra bearings and the tool. Ditched flat pedals altogether and I'm clipless for 2 years now and don't see myself ever returning.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I wanted the Point Ones but a friend recommended to use Canfield Crampons

I now have 3 sets of them....2 sets on DH bikes and one set on AM Nomad....no problems at all the last 6 months.....I ride in rocky areas and bent some pins...you unscrew the broken ones and replace them with ease....plus they are just as lite as the point ones....I am so glad I got the Canfeilds and everyone knows about how good Canfield Brothers customer service is


----------



## mikodipo (May 20, 2009)

I've had good luck emailing them and getting a response. They even offered spare pins at the time even though mine came with extra. I ended up selling them because of the narrow Q factor and got the raceface atlas pedals and love them. Light, wide, and perfect amount of grip. Also great customer service.


----------



## styleroyal (Mar 24, 2009)

I did own the v1 myself and could not get used to the friction and the size of the bearing on the crankarm, I somehow always managed to stand on that half way of descends... so I sold them waiting for v2, which seems to have issues with the pins. Such a shame, they simply look beautiful...


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Anyone know the bearing size for the (3) small outboard bearings on the Podium1's? I just placed an order for the bearing kit on their site but am expecting that they may not actually have/ship them.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

bad andy said:


> I just placed an order for the bearing kit on their site but am expecting that they may not actually have/ship them.


Please let us know when you get your shipment from them. I need to order the same kit soon, but sorta holding off placing an order, not knowing whether or not they're even in biz to ship promptly. Thanks.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I got the shipping notice in email today. No tracking, but apparently the kit is on its way.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Well, package arrived today. I can't complain at all about this transaction. Shipped and arrived in a timely manner. Now I just have to figure how to get these tiny ass bearings installed properly.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

Cool, good to know.
Thanks for your follow-up report on the transaction.


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

I've been riding my original Podium pedals for 3+ years. Absolutely love them.

The right side outer bearings blew out last year on my set. I ordered a new bearing kit from the Point 1 website, it was a quick and easy fix. I think I ordered the kit on Monday and had it installed by the end of the week. I simply used a small brass punch and gently worked the bearings in place.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

I just got the bearing kit, and it is missing the 2 large bearings. Came with 6 smaller ones only. 

Is there a number for these guys? They don't seem to answer their emails.

Also, is there a diagram that someone managed to find somewhere about how all the parts go?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

UPDATE on bearing replacement: [summary, I needed to replace only the 3 smaller bearings on outside of pedal]


Ordered the kit, shipped timely, arrived timely, all there... Holy sh1t! no problems yet.
Begin replacement: Aww crap, each bearing's outer race is still inside the pedal body. HTF will I get these out? 
Write email for help to Point 1. (that's like writing a letter to my dead grandmother. Though it would be great to get a response, really not expecting one.)
I think I messaged through Facebook too (same dead grandma lack of response)
contemplated blasting them on Facebook to elicit a response but figured "I'm a smart guy, I can figure this out"
Tried various attempts at bashing them out with a myriad of tools, at every angle possible. Just could not get a good enough lip/grip on any edge to make the effort worthwhile. Sat on this for awhile.

Then it hit me! Mother****1ng science! I looked up the metallurgical properties of alu vs. steel to learn some crazy ass equations with numbers I've never seen (looked like russian language) that confirmed alu expands at about twice the rate/size compared to steel. I went to heat these ****3r's up with my 450 degree (F) heat gun.

Hot dam, the steel races practically fell out. See pic below. I love mother****1ing science.


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

One of my Podium 2 axle was heavily rusted after 6 months of regular abuse under extreme riding condition. The lube was totally gone. Possible explanation are: (1) faulty rubber seal which allow water to enter; (2) axle may not have lubed properly in the factory; and (3) excessive used of Mucoff after ride. Further investigation shows that the rubber seal looks ok. Excessive use of Muc-off would have caused the same problem on the other pedal. My only conclusion is the factory may have forgotten to lub the axle during assembly.









The other pedal was more fortunate, tip-top condition after 6 months of regular abuse. Podium 2 is one of the best flat pedals money can buy. Used to own Podium 1. Will not hesitate to buy again


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe customer service will finally improve.

» Gamut USA Acquires Point One Racing - Sick Lines - mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource


----------



## styleroyal (Mar 24, 2009)

hey, anybody here considering to sell his/her set of point one podium 2s and willing to ship them to germany or does anybody know a shop that still has a pair on stock? I know that gamut is producing them aswell but I like the machined finish way better :/


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

My point one podiums need a serious rebuild. Anyone know a good place to find a rebuild kit for the original point one podiums?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Couloirman said:


> My point one podiums need a serious rebuild. Anyone know a good place to find a rebuild kit for the original point one podiums?


Get in touch with Gamut USA, the new owners.

I got a bearing set from them but have yet to initiate the swap. $40 + shipping. Gamut was spot-on with the communication and promptly got them to me. Excellent customer service. Unfortunately they do not have replacement spindles.

bad andy, thanks for the removal tip. The guys at Gamut suggested it could be tough to remove the olds.


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

I was struggling to find a rebuild kit a few months ago and ended up using this kit...

Replacement Bearing Kit to fit Point 1 Podium Pedals (Point One) | eBay


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Post edit:

I was able to remove the micro-bearing remnants, amounting to a pile of stuff similar to what you see in bad andy's post above. One of the six was still intact. The new ones are in. I used a thin slice of a hydration hose in lieu of the rubber o-ring that was missing. 

One big bearing was replaced not long ago, and the older one seems fine, so I have backups for those.

New life!


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

Did gamut ever rerelease these pedals? I know they took over point one but haven't heard or seen anything yet.


----------



## rhynohead (Jun 4, 2009)

broccoli rob said:


> Did gamut ever rerelease these pedals? I know they took over point one but haven't heard or seen anything yet.


Nope. Supposedly soon. Check their fb page. This was posted by them on 9/21/15:

"Hey all, sorry for the long wait on the new Podiums! They're not out yet, but we're expecting some production news this week that will allow us to give an exact delivery date. Thanks for your patience, we're stoked to get you out riding these pedals as soon as we can. We will post on our page when we get some news!"


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

great pedals, cheaper price...best cutomer service....do yourself a favor and get these

Canfield Mag Crampons

Canfield Brothers Crampon Magnesium Pedals - Pedals - Components


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*You mean these?*

A few shots from their 2015 catalog.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

Dominator13 said:


> A few shots from their 2015 catalog.


Can't wait. I have been thru 3 different pedals while waiting hoping to find something better and keep going back to my Podium 2's. Bought bearings and pins to keep them alive until these come out.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

I had the Crampons...didn't like them so much. One of the pedals started seizing up after just one ride in mucky weather. I took them off after that and cleaned them, but then sold them off...

I have the Podium 2's. They were released for a short while near Sea Otter time last year (or before) and I picked up a set and some extra pins (hollow ones that shear off so it doesn't mess up the threads).

They are just as durable as the originals with more grip and has no problems of screwing threads up from bashing pins due to the design. I like them better than all the other pedals I've used...and I've had a lot of em. The Race Face Atlas are good pedals too, on par with the Podium 2's just a little heavier and thicker.


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

Was hoping for a little larger platform being that I wear a size 11 shoe. Great looking pedal though.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

I am also looking for the bearing kit. I'll post what I find out from Gamut says.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

I also need the bearing kit for the original Podiums.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Add me to the list of needing the bearing kit (again) 

I've 2 pair of Podium 1's and just used my last set of (3) tiny bearings. (Same thing as post #127) I should have measured those things before installing but I was anxious to get them running again.


----------

